# RO Remineralisation



## Chris Walker (16 Nov 2013)

Hi guys

Short and sweet, apart from mixing tap water. What is your recomended remineraliser for RO?

Just looking for something easy to mix in. (If it exists)


----------



## DrRob (16 Nov 2013)

Tropic Marin do various salts. Seachem do equilibrium. Various shrimp places have their mixes that they sell.

Personally I make my own, but it sounds like you want an out of the bottle solution. What are you keeping?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Nov 2013)

I use mosura mineral plus. Some use salty shrimp.


----------



## Chris Walker (16 Nov 2013)

I will be keeping angels and German blue rams. My main concern is the high nitrate that is in my tap water. It is causing some real algae issues and I want to have full control over what goes in to my tank. I would prefer an all in one solution but I am aware that using different ingredients my result in controlling different parameters better.


----------



## ian_m (16 Nov 2013)

High nitrate doesn't cause algae. My tap water is 30-40ppm and my tank is completely algae free and has been for last couple if years.

You need to look elsewhere for what is causing you algae, as moving to RO is unlikely to fix your algae issues.


----------



## Chris Walker (16 Nov 2013)

In my experience it does. I have previously switched from my tap water to RO provided by a LFS that is premineralised with great effect. Unfortunately my tap water is 60ppm+ nitrate so weather it does or dosnt effect the algae growth it will deffinatly have a positive effect on the tank and I can control exactly what I am putting in their.


----------



## viktorlantos (16 Nov 2013)

Salty Shrimp powders are very easy. Just need a TDS meter to measure your tank when it is needed.

Mosura Mineral Plus is good, but a bit aggressive. Easy to dose too much. Even the recommended dosage need to be added in 2-3 days splitted into portions.


----------



## DTL (17 Nov 2013)

According to an article in this month's PFK (Dec 13), you can use 3 parts calcium carbonate to 1 part magnesium (sulphate) as a DIY re-mineralizer.  Seems like an economical option to try!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Nov 2013)

DTL said:


> According to an article in this month's PFK (Dec 13), you can use 3 parts calcium carbonate to 1 part magnesium (sulphate) as a DIY re-mineralizer. Seems like an economical option to try!


 
What page is this on please DTL?


----------



## DTL (17 Nov 2013)

Page 48
Extract below


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Nov 2013)

Cheers, I read that. Must have just skimmed over it  

Great article from a Great shrimp keeper. He runs Hobbyshrimp.co.uk


----------



## Chris Walker (17 Nov 2013)

I dose EI will this have any effect on the RO at all?


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Nov 2013)

Chris Walker said:


> I dose EI will this have any effect on the RO at all?


 
Will raise the TDS a little. But not helps you with the rest.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 





Chris Walker said:


> I will be keeping angels and German blue rams


 They are fish from very soft water and you don't need to add any dGH or dKH specifically for them, if you dose EI.

Have a look at this page at "James' Planted Tank" <James' Planted Tank - Re-mineralising RO Water>, and this one on this forum <Remineralising RO | UK Aquatic Plant Society>, which has a bit more discussion on water chemistry.

Personally if your tap water is hard as well as nitrate rich?, I'd just use that to cut your RO, you'll just need to make sure you have a large plant mass, and this will also help with algae. The main difference for us is that in planted tanks NO3 levels will go down over time, rather than increasing. 

cheers Darrel


----------

